
Facebook bows to anti-science activists, shuts down ‘We Love GMOs and Vaccines’ - AWildDHHAppears
https://www.geneticliteracyproject.org/2016/08/04/facebook-bows-anti-science-activists-shuts-love-gmos-vaccines/
======
tcj_phx
"Science" tries to present itself as unified, but everyone has a unique
perspective. It would be nice if the people at the top of the science world
would acknowledge that weeds have become resistant to roundup, that they will
rapidly evolve to become resistant to the new pesticide that Monsanto has
gmo'd soybeans to be resistant to, and that beta carotene is not retinol.

They should also try to figure out how to fix psychiatry.

~~~
AWildDHHAppears
Maybe, but do you think Facebook should delete a opinion group "We Love GMO"
when they're not being obscene, harassing anyone, etc? Obviously, it's their
right to, but _should_ they? That's the question here.

Why are you afraid of rational discussion?

~~~
tcj_phx
> Why are you afraid of rational discussion?

There are no rational discussions, there are only echo chambers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias)

